
Initiative Q: pyramid scheme or next Bitcoin? - pedrorijo91
https://initiativeq.com/
======
hndamien
Why people persist with "next" whatever. It should be clear by now that this
king makes whatever. I feel it is a decent investment strategy - next bitcoin,
next Telsa, Tesla killer - etc. Buy Bitcoin, Buy Tesla.

------
Cypher
There has been at least 10,000 "Next Bitcoin" projects and Bitcoin remains #1

------
pinewurst
By some derivation of Betteridge's Law of Headlines, the answer is "pyramid
scheme".

